# My new 1953 Subita 120



## luis_relampago (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the new member of the family.


----------



## EZzing (Nov 8, 2007)

Luis,

That's BEAUTIFUL! 

Can you tell us how you found it? I enjoy hearing about the "find". It's like a treasure hunt! 

Bill


----------



## luis_relampago (Nov 8, 2007)

I found this beauty at ebay and pay 8 dollars plus shipping and handling, I end up paying like 14 bucks. The guy who sold it said that it was at his house basement when ever he bought the house he found a box with the camera and a lot's of other vintage goodies, he wasn't in to photography and  didn't know if it worked or not but the camera works perfectly, just a little haze on the lens inside part, but for a 54 years old looks real good. My dad loves the fact that it's was made when he was born, so that's another plus. I love vintage cameras!


----------



## EZzing (Nov 8, 2007)

Luis, Excellent find! I have bought a few cameras on Ebay that were complete junkers and a few that were in almost new condition. Sometimes you get lucky!

I hope you post some of your photographs from this one. 

Take care,

Bill


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 9, 2007)

1953 is the correct vintage. Subita was made by Dangelmaier & Co. in Reutlingen, Germany. They also produced the more known Dacora and Dignette cameras. It is pretty, good find.


----------



## luis_relampago (Nov 9, 2007)

EZzing said:


> Luis, Excellent find! I have bought a few cameras on Ebay that were complete junkers and a few that were in almost new condition. Sometimes you get lucky!


 
I was kind of worried, but for 14 dollars it was not a big big risk. I wanted a folding camera just to try it out, and I am having lots of fun with It. I also bought a Yashica Electro 35 GSN on Ebay and was in mint mint condition for just 22 dollars with shipping and handling included. I am having fun with this vintage cameras, I am not looking to get expensive ones , what I love is the feel of them on my hands and to see the prints , It's like seeing the past, a true time machine.


----------

